

Ask HN: What skills do you think are necessary to succeed in life? - newsisan

Assume success = happiness, fun, excitement.<p>Skills like not being afraid of doing small things, working without distractions when needed, knowing what you want and what you don't want, etc.<p>What would you want to go back and teach yourself?
======
elliottcarlson
The most important skills I can think of:

Curiosity - Never be afraid to learn how something works, whether it's some
new programming language or a specific law or why Pop-Rocks fizz - be curious
as it will make learning new things a lot more entertaining.

Speak Up - Learn how to speak up when necessary, whether it requires being
assertive to put people in to place, or showing someone what you are capable
of and something you have knowledge in - don't be afraid to speak your mind.

Patience - this is a very important trait - you will need it when trying to
learn something new, or if you are in a position of mentoring someone. You
need to understand it takes time to get things right.

Greed - yep, I'll say it - you need a certain level greed (not just with money
but also in accomplishments) - not because it's a good thing in the grand
scheme of things, but it can also act as a motivator to your success in life;
at the same time don't let greed get the best of you and be humble about
everything - even if it's a facade at times.

~~~
kevinstubbs
I think the 4 most important skills are:

Curiosity - I agree with yours

Time Alone - You learn best alone, you work best alone, and you are most
creative alone. Being with friends and family for me is a release from this
pressure to avoid burnout.

Perfectionism - Just look at what Steve Jobs has done with a certain level of
this. Your work will always absolutely be the best possible.

Competetiveness - You should WANT to be the best at everything you do. This
will be what motivates you to spend that time alone pouring over new material,
working through a hard problem. This will make you become a perfectionist if
you aren't one because the perfect creations will be the best. I feel this is
the most important skill to have because it enforces many other traits all at
once.

------
anthonycerra
Be confident. There are plenty of people ready to tell you why you're
wrong/crazy/stupid/naive and that will eat away at your confidence. At the end
of the day you have to make your own decisions. Don't give up because someone
else doesn't have the balls to start.

Surround yourself with people you admire and drop those who hold you back.
This is tough because many of the friends we make over the years can be toxic
for our growth. Many people hate change. They'll see you start to improve and
things will get weird between you. Don't let them pull you back down. If they
don't want to grow with you, say goodbye.

Identify what makes you uncomfortable and do more of it. Not much of a talker?
Start going to every meetup you can. Afraid of crowds? Start giving talks and
presentations.

There is a great blog by Mixergy guest Todd Smith called Little Things Matter.
Google it, it's great.

------
rguzman
An effective theory of change. <http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/theoryofchange>

I'd say IQ, but that isn't a skill, now is it?

------
mswen
1\. Set goals but stay flexible and open to the unexpected opportunity or
barrier. 2\. Find ways to slow down, be in the moment and enjoy life's
pleasures 3\. Do some hard things - don't always take the easy road 4\. Take
some risks - failure doesn't have to crush you 5\. Actively and deeply love a
few people 6\. Be generous 7\. Be curious and keep learning 8\. Commit to
something bigger than yourself 9\. Recognize the contributions of others and
express thanks 10\. Find or create good teams.

------
ramonRecuero
1\. Luck 2\. Intelligence 3\. Persistence

Like they say in match point:

The man who said "I'd rather be lucky than good" saw deeply into life. People
are afraid to face how great a part of life is dependent on luck. It's scary
to think so much is out of one's control. There are moments in a match when
the ball hits the top of the net, and for a split second, it can either go
forward or fall back. With a little luck, it goes forward, and you win. Or
maybe it doesn't, and you lose.

------
jacques_chester
1\. Enemy crushing.

2\. Forward-before driving of enemies.

3\. Ability to hear and enjoy the lamentations of enemy women.

~~~
mahmud
elementary, really, for anyone raised in the Mongolian steppes who has a raid
or two under his belt.

------
booduh
Don't kill yourself.

------
revorad
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106553>

------
guynamedloren
The ability to follow rules, unless of course you're the one making the rules.
Picking up what I'm putting down?

------
pramit
Being thankful for what you already have.

------
michaelty
A soft voice and a steady hand.

------
Mz
Learn how to lose your baggage and debug yourself.

------
grandalf
passion, tenacity, and irreverence

------
klbarry
persistence, persistence, persistence

~~~
intended
Couldn't agree more. Falling down is a given, getting back up and trying again
to improve is what matters.

(Yes qualifications abound and various other qualities are needed as well)

